# I think Uber ought to allow us to charge for additional passengers.



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I heard from one of my riders the other day that some taxi companies charge for each additional person that comes into their car.

Now my question is, why can't uber allow us to charge the cardholder for each additional passenger that they bring on? Say like an additional 2 dollars per head.

If uber did do such a thing, do you think that would reduce the amount of people trying to cram in 6-8 people in a 4 seated car. I mean 7x2=14 additional dollars. 

Good idea or bad idea?


----------



## Spinner (Sep 13, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I heard from one of my riders the other day that some taxi companies charge for each additional person that comes into their car.
> 
> Now my question is, why can't uber allow us to charge the cardholder for each additional passenger that they bring on? Say like an additional 2 dollars per head.
> 
> ...


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Good in theory, but in practice, the passenger will just start to refute that there were more than one passenger on the ride and that they didn't agree on the charges.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

andaas said:


> Good in theory, but in practice, the passenger will just start to refute that there were more than one passenger on the ride and that they didn't agree on the charges.


U could have them sign a form to agree to the extra charges. I mean many companies do this for a variety of things, so why not uber? Plus if taxi cabs are doing it then why isn't uber? Uber would still get their cut.


----------



## Micky468 (Sep 23, 2015)

Uber has UberXL. I have alwasy looked at it as Uber paying you for your available seats. Don't get me wrong, I would like more money as well, but the only reason Uber is kicking the crap out of taxis is because of its low prices.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber should ask how many passengers there are when the ride is requested. This will do two things. 

1. It will allow Uber to send the correct size and number of vehicles.
2. It will allow Uber to charge per passenger.

This will result in higher earnings for Uber and the driver. It will also stop those groups that try to squeeze more passengers into a vehicle than seat belts.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been saying this for awhile. My bet is that they do it at some point. A lot of Drivers would abuse it though. They're looking for more money...irs obvious, with the new driver rate percentages


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Uber should ask how many passengers there are when the ride is requested. This will do two things.
> 
> 1. It will allow Uber to send the correct size and number of vehicles.
> 2. It will allow Uber to charge per passenger.
> ...


This actually sounds very plausible!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

and extra luggage


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Bad idea. Taxis almost always charge per ride, not per passenger, so it's what customers expect and would just piss them off. Raising Uber prices til they match or exceed taxi rates won't help us.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If you're XL and you get 5 or more, you can get the X fare upgraded to XL.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

haji said:


> and extra luggage


Meh


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> Bad idea. Taxis almost always charge per ride, not per passenger, so it's what customers expect and would just piss them off. Raising Uber prices til they match or exceed taxi rates won't help us.


 Taxis add a per-pax fee


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Taxis add a per-pax fee


Thats what I was trying to say, I always get people who are trying to put 5 or 6 people in my car and I can only have 4 in my car, maybe if these people knew about this fee they would quit trying to cram this many people in someone's car.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> Thats what I was trying to say, I always get people who are trying to put 5 or 6 people in my car and I can only have 4 in my car, maybe if these people knew about this fee they would quit trying to cram this many people in someone's car.


I see your point, but one dollar extra on a surge is nothing. They're trying to get as many people as possible home on a surge. I am referring to the everyday ride to add a per pax fee.

They will never stop trying to cram. Some drivers do it....some dont! It's a crap shoot & they know it


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

They should just allow even uberx drivers to upgrade on a group to XL rates, riders would realize they are paying the same while getting a smaller car and the drivers are going to let them do it anyway. Only those drivers that know or care that it is illegal won't do it and after about a month it will stop all together anyway.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

limepro said:


> They should just allow even uberx drivers to upgrade on a group to XL rates, riders would realize they are paying the same while getting a smaller car and the drivers are going to let them do it anyway. Only those drivers that know or care that it is illegal won't do it and after about a month it will stop all together anyway.


This would work about as well as ALL drivers having a "pax was drunk" button.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> This would work about as well as ALL drivers having a "pax was drunk" button.


A pax was drunk button would do nothing as Uber doesn't care, pax being charged more for trying to skirt the rules would cause them to change quick. The quickest way to invoke change is through the wallet.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I see your point, but one dollar extra on a surge is nothing. They're trying to get as many people as possible home on a surge. I am referring to the everyday ride to add a per pax fee.
> 
> They will never stop trying to cram. Some drivers do it....some dont! It's a crap shoot & they know it


Here they try to do it whether it is a surge or not. They don't care.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I heard from one of my riders the other day that some taxi companies charge for each additional person that comes into their car.
> 
> Now my question is, why can't uber allow us to charge the cardholder for each additional passenger that they bring on? Say like an additional 2 dollars per head.
> 
> ...


Great idea 
How much you think is fair to charge for any additional passenger?
We would consider how far they go?
Are they drunk or sober?
Overweight?
Sex?
Do they have luggage?
There are many variables to take in consideration 
Lol


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Charging more per mile for each additional passenger sounds more fair.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Ubers goal is to be cheaper than a bus or owning your own car. Low margin high volume. 
Uber is more likely to give discount for multiple passengers.


----------



## lavada jackson (Oct 10, 2014)

Micky468 said:


> Uber has UberXL. I have alwasy looked at it as Uber paying you for your available seats. Don't get me wrong, I would like more money as well, but the only reason Uber is kicking the crap out of taxis is because of its low prices.


----------



## lavada jackson (Oct 10, 2014)

But not giving you nothing extra in return, by blocking you from getting tips


----------



## lavada jackson (Oct 10, 2014)

I found the drivers accept what is dished out and don't stick together with the complaints. That young azz billionaire don't give a crap. You are using your car and when it break-down can you take it to uber mechanics. You people are small minded and money driven only


----------

